# Selling with Amazon FBA



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I sell on Amazon, but I fill and ship the order..........


----------



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

snl said:


> I sell on Amazon, but I fill and ship the order..........


I'm thinking of going FBA, makes it a couple less clicks to buy. That "add to cart" button, and the prime logo are what I personally tend to look for when buying. Prime is an eyecatcher for the buyer.

In you case, your products are more unique, so that probably doesnt matter so much


----------

